# Closed bc I am getting sleepy (sorry buddies)



## 0kamu0 (May 9, 2020)

Hi y'all, like the title says, Celeste and Flick are here. I have Celeste trapped, but Flick is just wandering around. No entry fee this time around, but NMT or IGB tips are deeply appreciated. DM me if you'd like to come! I think I might be making some trades tonight so it may take awhile for me to respond.




Celeste is trapped on the beach on the circled area to the right, Raymond's house is circled as well. I will be inviting multiple people at once, so if that bothers you, sorry.

EDIT: Please just go straight to celeste or raymond, don't wait for me. If you have tips just place them on the bike parking area. Also leave thru the airport


----------



## Glockachu (May 9, 2020)

Hey can I come? Thanks


----------



## sierra (May 9, 2020)

Id love to stop by c:


----------



## KyFo (May 9, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come thru. I’ll tip


----------



## Huggles (May 9, 2020)

I’ll love to come if you are still doing this


----------



## boorah (May 9, 2020)

I DM'd you!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

I would like to stop by!


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 9, 2020)

I dm you


----------



## Lavaliers (May 9, 2020)

nvm! sorry


----------



## 0kamu0 (May 9, 2020)

Working through the first few people! Got a tsunami of dms so may take awhile to get to any of you


----------



## lena tha lion (May 9, 2020)

Hey! Could you DM the dodo code?


----------



## Triforceunicorn (May 9, 2020)

I'd like to stop by as well if possible.  I messaged you!!!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 9, 2020)

would love to come!


----------



## MayorAly (May 9, 2020)

Can I come over and see Celeste?


----------



## helbels (May 9, 2020)

if the servers are back online i’d like to come! ign is helen from quiet key


----------



## 0kamu0 (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, someone released Celeste, I gotta go find her and trap her again :/


----------



## witchlapis (May 9, 2020)

can i join whenever she's trapped again?


----------



## fashions (May 9, 2020)

Hi! Can I come over as well when you're ready again as well? ^^


----------



## ProfessorMiku (May 9, 2020)

sent a DM!


----------



## babochoreom (May 9, 2020)

Would love to come over as well!! <3


----------



## meatballsaregood (May 10, 2020)

Could I come if this is still open?


----------

